# Running 2 canister filters in series



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

I just had a fluval 405 motor stop working, luckily I had a brand new spare. Would if be possible to set this one up before the operational unit in series to provide additional bio filtration?

The non working unit would be setup on the intake side (not plugged in, impeller removed) and the working unit on the output side. It is my thought that this will double the media capacity of the filtration. I do not mind a reduction in flow as there is an FX6 and powerhead running on the tank.

Would this be possible?

Thanks.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I was asking the same thing when I was thinking of setting up my eheim in series as well.

I am pretty sure it would work the same but I think the FLOW rate will not be as good. You will be using one pump on two canisters which is why the flow rate will be lowered. Plus your pump might we working extra hard to pump water out.

Just my opinion, not 100% sure if it is true.

Good luck


----------

